# I've decided to return my Fire



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It's already packed up and ready for the trip to Best Buy.  Now all I have to do is shower, dress and drive it there.

It's a very cool device but is basically another toy I really don't need.  The games were fun to play on it but I've got a laptop and an iPhone I can do those on.  The streaming video was beautiful but I have a Roku (2 in fact), a netbook and a laptop I can do that on.  I don't have WIFI access at work so couldn't use it there for streaming (we can watch movies in our down time) and all of my digital copies are .mp4v or .wmv and not compatible.  I tried reading a bit of a book on it but did not like it for that either, the back-lit screen is just not for me as far as reading goes. 

So there you have it, my cool shiny new toy will have to find another home.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

That's too bad. I'm assuming no kids to give it too?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

No, no kids.  But of course, I just found out an hour ago that my mom wants one for Christmas so it could have gone to her!  Return was easy enough, I was worried they'd consider it a tablet and charge a 15% restocking fee but they didn't.  Tried to get a look at a Touch while I was there (still waiting for mine to arrive) but they still didn't have any.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I too decided this morning to return the Fire to Amazon. It is all packed up ready to drop off at the UPS Store near us. I worked with it daily since I received it. I kept comparing it to my Acer A500 and it just didn't match up. Once I was able to locate a Netflix app that would work on my Acer, the decision was easy to return the Fire.

There were a number of things that bothered me. Many of them have been listed on other threads so I won't go into them here. I did give it a good workout, downloaded a lot of apps that were recommended here, tweaked it as much as I could but still could not convince myself that I should keep it.

I have my Kindle 3g to read my books on and I have the Acer to do other things. Maybe if Amazon introduces a larger screen that is not so hard on my aging eyes (cataracts), I'll give it another try. I decided right off that reading books on the Fire was not something I would do. I made many errors because my fingers would accidentially hit the wrong word on a page and I would get something that I did not want. Sometimes I would press and press and press a button but the screen appeared frozen. Sometimes it would work after a few moments but most times not. 

I really appreciate the advice and help I received from everyone here especially Betsy and Ann. I did pick up some good tips from other posters that I was able to use with my Acer. The Netflix link was one. The Amazon Netflix link was not compatible with my Acer but the one posted here by a member worked beautifully. If Amazon introduces a larger tablet at a later date, I might go for it. But, for now, no Fire for me.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

I too have decided to return the Fire.  I bought it as a Christmas present for my almost 8 yo son.  Of course, I had to play with it first  .  I hate the fact that it gives complete access to everything.  The carousel shows all the books I've ever bought (and there are a few covers I would prefer my 8 yo not see.)  I tried the alternative launcher, but it is still way to easy to get to the carousel, etc.  I have no way to control what I would prefer him not to use or see.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

puglover333 said:


> I too have decided to return the Fire. I bought it as a Christmas present for my almost 8 yo son. Of course, I had to play with it first . I hate the fact that it gives complete access to everything. The carousel shows all the books I've ever bought (and there are a few covers I would prefer my 8 yo not see.) I tried the alternative launcher, but it is still way to easy to get to the carousel, etc. I have no way to control what I would prefer him not to use or see.


Have you though about letting him have his own account? That's what I am doing for my girls, getting them Fires on their Amazon account that they share. I have my own.


----------



## puglover333 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> Have you though about letting him have his own account? That's what I am doing for my girls, getting them Fires on their Amazon account that they share. I have my own.


The problem with that is I have quite a few books for him that are on my account. If I made him his own account, he couldn't access those books.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm also thinking of returning mine at this point.  I ended up going out and getting the Nook Tablet as well and I like that better right now.  I bought this for reading and the nook has more options.  Also, the Fire hurts my hands a little bit with its thickness.  I have not completely decided yet, but will probably end up returning it.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually think im with you guys at this point.  Its just not really all that good, reminds me allot of the original Nook Color actually.  Performance it pretty weak, and the OS Amazon had put together feel incredibly un-polished.  Plus over at the xda the chatter is that Ice Cream Sandwich is really not in this guys future because of the 512mb of ram.

I adore Amazon and am doing my best to like this guy, but I just am not feeling it.  My iPhone 4 does everything this guy does, but smoother, and faster.  That's just not acceptable for me in a tablet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto for me. I was on the fence anyways since I already have an iPad. It's really awesome, but it doesn't do much that the iPad doesn't and I have Netflix already, so streaming the movies wasn't a big draw for me. Not that I watch movies a lot anyways. I really hate the carousel and the fact that you can't change it. I understand there is a way around it somewhat, but if others still have access to it then it doesn't really help much. I thought about giving it to my husband or twin sons, but having their own accounts would defeat the purpose of sharing some content. If I didn't have an iPad already I would be all over this, but the only reason I would use it now would be for portability and it's quite heavy to carry around in my purse for those occasions. So sadly, it's probably going to be headed back to Amazon soon.


----------



## Susie Cube (Jul 4, 2009)

I had been looking forward to the Fire since pre-ordering on September 28. Sadly, I returned my Fire yesterday. I have been using it for 48 hours and realized that I just don't have a place for it. I love the crispness of the screen and the features are fairly easy to use. I am not a big movie / TV watcher. The Fire is really a wonderful "enter-tablet" but not functional (for me) to use as a reader only. Skipping back to my Kindle Keyboard ....


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

mine went back today and it worked ok, had a couple apps error out & it froze once but for me I have too many devices, computer and an ipad so long run I just don't have enough time to work this in & I also did get the touch & I have the k4, so as said I just have too many devices...good effort by amazon tho...


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

As much as I love my Kindle with keypad and Amazon.com, I do not love the Fire.  Mine is going back tomorrow.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I returned mine also.  I just didn't use it as much as I would hope and it was to heavy for me to read on.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many people dissatisfied with the Fire. When I got mine, I put up a blog post of my impressions and it fairly well mirrors what has been said here and elsewhere. 

I knew right away (more or less) that it wasn't for me, but I've been trying to like it. 

It's going back this week.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Its too bad some are unhappy. I can understand if you already have a similar device, like the ipad.  I'm really enjoying it & even though I have the ipad & kindle touch I'll be keeping it. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think to some extent it's a matter of expectations.  Mine is doing exactly what I expected of it.  I didn't get it to replace either my Kindle or my iPad, but to supplement them.  And I think it's going to be perfect for that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^^ what she said.

For example, I was just browsing videos and was reminded that I'd bought a season of Dr. Who last year when I had some GC credit that was for video only. . . .I'd forgotten I'd bought them, and hadn't watched them. . . .but now I can!

Ann


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think to some extent it's a matter of expectations. Mine is doing exactly what I expected of it. I didn't get it to replace either my Kindle or my iPad, but to supplement them. And I think it's going to be perfect for that.
> 
> Betsy


Also agree. I used to own an iPad and found myself not really using it for much other than browsing the web, videos, and some games. I think the iPad is a great tablet, but it help me realize what my tablet "needs" actually consist of and the Fire fills them very well.

With that said, I may try to score that 7" Acer tablet on BF just to compare... But for about the same price as the Fire (Only on BF, otherwise it's $300+) you get a full Android experience. I'm not going to try real hard since I really like my Fire. My niece is already going so I send her some cash to see if she can get that while she's there. If she gets it great, not sure which one i'd keep until I try it out, but if she doesn't get it then i'm more than happy to keep the Fire.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I love my Fire. It works as advertised and is everyting I want in a tablet. Sorry it didn't work out for some of you.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Both my Fire and my Touch are going back.  I will repurchase the touch when I can get a lighted cover.  I ordered the cover and the Touch together because I wanted the set.  Without the cover I will continue to use my K3 with lighted cover.  No reason to have it until I can use it.


The Fire is just not meeting my needs.  Would love to use it as a large ipod, but its only 8 Gb and no SD slot.  With no 3G it really isn't worth my purse space to carry it around.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

"No reason to have it until I can use it."  

I wouldn't have the nerve to use that excuse for sending back the Kindle Touch.  Amazon should not have to eat the costs of that Touch because you don't have the cover yet.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

I took my Fire back tonight.  It's not that I didn't like it because it was very nice and my kids loved it too but I found myself playing games at night when I never did before. Also, yesterday after spending the last few days staring at my computer all day for work,then playing/reading on the Fire at night, my eyes were so strained by the back lighting. Plus, while the video on it was excellent, I realized I would never watch a movie or TV on it, I'd rather watch on my 17" laptop. So, I decided it just wasn't the right fit for me and I'll be getting the Baby Kindle since I already gave my K2 to my son. 

Have to say - the kids were very sad to see it go but since it was my birthday gift, I decided to get something else.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> "No reason to have it until I can use it."
> 
> I wouldn't have the nerve to use that excuse for sending back the Kindle Touch. Amazon should not have to eat the costs of that Touch because you don't have the cover yet.


I ordered my touch in good faith with my lighted cover. They are the ones who messed up my order, I did nothing wrong. I waited, ordered, and paid just like everyone else did. I was told by customer service no one was getting their lighted cover. I told them at that time I would accept my original delivery date for the touch only because they were assuring me there were no covers.

Please do not give me attitude before knowing the entire story.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91365.msg1426746.html#msg1426746


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Folks, can we keep this discussion friendly please? We'll let Amazon decide what's an acceptable reason for returning an item - no need for anyone to get upset over a difference of opinion.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

After playing with the Fire in Best Buy over the weekend, my interest in the Fire has left me.  I do think it's a great device for kids.  Well at least kids who don't own iPhones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Linda said.

Also, note that Amazon doesn't really care about reasons for returning items within 30 days. They don't even ask. Well, there might be a generic sort of poll but that's just for general marketing/feedback.

The point is, they have the 30 day return because they _know_ a lot of their customers are, essentially, buying sight unseen and this is their way of ensuring that the customer won't have to keep something that doesn't work for them. It's part of the reason, I think, why they have so many loyal customers! And they do charge the buyer/returner for the return shipping.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> After playing with the Fire in Best Buy over the weekend, my interest in the Fire has left me. I do think it's a great device for kids. Well at least kids who don't own iPhones.


I guess you can call me a kid...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

as I said in another thread, this grandmother has had her adulthood questioned...love my Fire.  But everyone's needs/wants are different--I can understand it's not the right device for everyone.  

(One of the daughters-in-law called last night, though, to ask about the Fire as she thinks it is the right device for her.  I'm bringing mine to dinner tomorrow so she can look at it again; she was looking at it on Saturday when we had our T'giving celebration.)

I think this is a great thread to have to make people aware of the device's limitations (and all devices have limitations, it's not a negative, it's a reality). It is also fair to point out that some issues may be technical problems with individual devices.  One member was going to give up on her Fire as it got too hot.  Turned out that that was her Fire, not all or most Fires.  Because of comments here on KB (not necessarily in this thread), she called CS and they are sending a new one.  KindleBoards is here to inform!

Betsy


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> as I said in another thread, this grandmother has had her adulthood questioned...love my Fire. But everyone's needs/wants are different--I can understand it's not the right device for everyone.
> 
> (One of the daughters-in-law called last night, though, to ask about the Fire as she thinks it is the right device for her. I'm bringing mine to dinner tomorrow so she can look at it again; she was looking at it on Saturday when we had our T'giving celebration.)
> 
> ...


Exactly... Everyone keeps asking me why I sold my iPad to get the Fire. It was just simply the more practical device for my needs. Ironically enough when I brought my Fire to work, more of my co-workers said they might have to get a Fire than have ever told me that they wanted an iPad. I'm sure price has something to do with, but it's also a solid device and definitely a solid first tablet for Amazon.

I realize it's not for everyone, that's why there are so many options and if you want to think it's for kids, then i'm more than happy to be that kid at heart.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I love it but would return it if I thought the next generation would have bluetooth and 3G -- willing to pay for it at this point,,


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I love it but would return it if I thought the next generation would have bluetooth and 3G -- willing to pay for it at this point,,


Another PRO about the price for me... If down the road they release an update, the price is affordable enough that I could consider an upgrade.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just took my Kindle Fire to the UPS Store to be returned to Amazon. The label I was sent from the returns department was pre-paid so I did not have to pay to return it. It may have been because I have Amazon Prime and shipping is free. I don't know but wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> I just took my Kindle Fire to the UPS Store to be returned to Amazon. The label I was sent from the returns department was pre-paid so I did not have to pay to return it. It may have been because I have Amazon Prime and shipping is free. I don't know but wanted to let everyone know.


I don't know if this applies to the Fire or not, but in most cases (I have Prime as well) if you simply select "No Longer Want" then you will be responsible for shipping. Some, if not most of the other reasons will lead to Amazon picking up the tab on shipping.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

jd78 said:


> I don't know if this applies to the Fire or not, but in most cases (I have Prime as well) if you simply select "No Longer Want" then you will be responsible for shipping. Some, if not most of the other reasons will lead to Amazon picking up the tab on shipping.


I selected "No Longer Needed/Wanted" and gave a brief explanation as to why I was returning it. Pre-paid label was sent to me within seconds of submitting the request. That explanation was printed on the page that came with the label.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alice Coyl said:


> I selected "No Longer Needed/Wanted" and gave a brief explanation as to why I was returning it. Pre-paid label was sent to me within seconds of submitting the request. That explanation was printed on the page that came with the label.


Good to know. I don't plan on returning mine, but its nice to Amazon is picking up the tab on return shipping for those that do.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Read the info on a return.  Often you have options to get a postage paid label but the cost is stated and that is deducted from your credit.  It is more convenient though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Maries.  I think when they credit you back the cost of the fire it will be less the return shipping charge. 

Sorry it didn't work for you. . . .


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

maries said:


> Read the info on a return. Often you have options to get a postage paid label but the cost is stated and that is deducted from your credit. It is more convenient though.


I wasn't given an option but when the funds are put back in my Amazon Gift Card account I'll let you know.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been on the fence about the Fire even as far back as the ordering phase where I ordered it and cancelled the order THREE times!!!  Sheesh!!  Talk about indecisive.  I ended up ordering it (no case) and received it last week.  It's a really cool device however I already have a 1st generation iPad and the new Baby Kindle.  

The main reason I wanted to try the Fire is because I find the iPad too heavy to hold and impossible to handle much.  Not sure I would use it much more, even with a stand.  I knew I wouldn't want to heft the weight of the Fire to read books (not to mention the problems with page turning on a sensitive touch screen) and I don't watch that much streaming.  When I do, I prefer to do it on the 34" TV.  I actually thought about keeping it for the Amazon Prime streaming but it really isn't worth it for me.  I get that with the Roku on the 34" TV.  (I'm old and so are my eyes.)  

So I'm thinking mine will be going back this week some time as well.  Sorry Fire, I really did try to love you but I failed and I hate to keep something I know I won't use.  

Now the Baby Kindle is a completely different matter.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Alice, with mine it said that 2.98 will be deducted for return shipping.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

jaspertyler said:


> Alice, with mine it said that 2.98 will be deducted for return shipping.


Mine, too. Very convenient, reasonable, easy way to do a return, though.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

jaspertyler said:


> Alice, with mine it said that 2.98 will be deducted for return shipping.


I just re-checked the email and there was nothing about a $2.98 charge so I will wait and see. I did go into great detail in the comments section of the return request about some of the problems I was encountering and perhaps that is why I wasn't charged. When my refund is processed, I'll let you know if anything was deducted.

$2.98 isn't bad for a UPS return and I wouldn't mind paying it if charged.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, several people sending it back!

I didn't see the Fire as released to be useful for any needs (or even strong wants) I had that weren't being filled by something else, so I streamlined the return process by not ordering!  Amazon has to expect a certain number of returns for a totally new product, so I'm sure they have allowed for it, and we'll see some refurbished Fires for sale before too long.

I have used Amazon's return process before, and it has always worked well, I'm sure the process for the Fire returns will be similar.  Hopefully the returners will watch future models of the Fire and buy them if the shortcomings they see are corrected--I know I'm going to do that!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

puglover333 said:


> The problem with that is I have quite a few books for him that are on my account. If I made him his own account, he couldn't access those books.


My Mom and Step-Dad shared an account. When they seperated (sort of) she called Amazon told them her story and they set her up with a new account and transfered her books from the old account to her new account. Step-Dad didn't have anybooks, no Kindle. That might be the reason they did it. But I would guess it would be easy enough to transfer childrens books and tell the difference between adult books and kids books.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I may end up having to try to have them do this for me. I don't want too, especially with the special offers being mainly for adult books.

They just need to either let you NOT show the archive on a device, or pick what in the archive shows. Problem solved.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

jaspertyler said:


> Alice, with mine it said that 2.98 will be deducted for return shipping.


I just did the return at Amazon and it also said that I will be charged $2.98 for return shipping "since it is not Amazon's fault". I'm fine with that.

It's all boxed up, will drop it off later since it's pouring down rain!!! YAY for drought stricken Texas!!!



The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't see the Fire as released to be useful for any needs (or even strong wants) I had that weren't being filled by something else, so I streamlined the return process by not ordering!


Claw, I should learn YOUR method of shopping!  It really wasn't my fault. See, I was just trying to make the Fire be a smaller/lighter iPad. Silly me, huh?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> I just re-checked the email and there was nothing about a $2.98 charge so I will wait and see. I did go into great detail in the comments section of the return request about some of the problems I was encountering and perhaps that is why I wasn't charged. When my refund is processed, I'll let you know if anything was deducted.
> 
> $2.98 isn't bad for a UPS return and I wouldn't mind paying it if charged.


I just received an email from amazon.com regarding my return. I am being refunded $202.99 which is the $199.00 for the Fire and the $2.99 overnight Prime shipping. I think by explaining in detail in the comments section why I was returning it justified the total refund. Perhaps it was considered defective. I don't know but the refund is already back in my Gift Card balance.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I got the full $199.00 back when I returned mine. Perhaps it was because I paid for two day shipping instead of free overnight. Who knows? The process was easy enough which is why I never worry about ordering things sight unseen from Amazon.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Amazon's return policy is very clear: If the return is because of Amazon's fault (broken, wrong color, wrong item, doesn't perform as described, etc.) they pay the return shipping charge and you get a full refund. If the customer just wants to return it (I didn't like the color, I don't want it, or no reason at all) the customer gets return postage deducted from the refund, which will not include a refund of the original shipping charge. The refund to returned the same way the original purchase was charged (gift card, credit card, etc.). I buy almost exclusively from Amazon and have never had a problem with returning anything, even after 30 days if, for example, the product defect only becomes apparent after the 30 days have passed. Everything is easily done online without talking to anyone.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Amazon's return policy is very clear: If the return is because of Amazon's fault (broken, wrong color, wrong item, doesn't perform as described, etc.) they pay the return shipping charge and you get a full refund. If the customer just wants to return it (I didn't like the color, I don't want it, or no reason at all) the customer gets return postage deducted from the refund, which will not include a refund of the original shipping charge. The refund to returned the same way the original purchase was charged (gift card, credit card, etc.). I buy almost exclusively from Amazon and have never had a problem with returning anything, even after 30 days if, for example, the product defect only becomes apparent after the 30 days have passed. Everything is easily done online without talking to anyone.


There are some categories that do not apply. For example, most clothing and shoes qualify for free returns (even if you select "No Longer Want").


----------

